# New hss928atd auger housing out of alignment



## Dan1023 (2 mo ago)

Hello,
I bought a brand new Hss928atd last weekend from an out of town dealer. It was a 2 hour drive to go get it but i didnt have much choice since none of the local dealers had any in stock. Anyhow, i got it home and went to adjust the scraper bar and skid shoes and noticed the bucket sits 1/2 higher on the right side than the left. So in order to make the scraper bar parallel to the ground it has to be set at its lowest position on the right and highest position on the left. I did some reading on here and tried whats been recommended about loosening the 10 bolts that connect the auger housing to the tractor frame then rocking the unit around and re-tightening the bolts. (I have the shop manual so i re-torqued the bolts in the proper sequence). Didnt help and the auger housing is still 3/8" higher on the right than it is on the left. Called my local dealer and they dont seem real eager to help telling me i'll have to leave the unit with them for a couple weeks so they can diagnose it. In my opinion there's really nothing to diagnose....the auger housing must have been welded out of alignment. Anybody have any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## STEPNOUT (12 mo ago)

I would suggest posting several pictures to help some of the folks diagnose the situation. Really sucks to pay good money and be disappointed.
You may have already done this but did you make sure the skids aren't interfering in anyway?


----------



## Dan1023 (2 mo ago)

Yes the skids are not interfering and i am on level concrete. I'd like to post pictures but it will not let me. Maybe because i just joined the forum?


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

This is an often-discussed problem here previously.
Run a search, you'll find it.
To cut to the chase: live with it or bend it a little.
Best of Luck!


----------



## Dan1023 (2 mo ago)

Ok got a couple pictures up. The scraper bar is adjusted with an even 1/8" gap all the way across the ground. These pics show how out of alignment the scraper bar has to be to acheive this. The right side of the auger housing is exactly 3/8" higher than the left. It was a 7/16" difference before i loosed the 10 auger housing bolts an re tightening....so doing that only gained 1/16".


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

Dan1023 said:


> Ok got a couple pictures up. The scraper bar is adjusted with an even 1/8" gap all the way across the ground. These pics show how out of alignment the scraper bar has to be to acheive this. The right side of the auger housing is exactly 3/8" higher than the left. It was a 7/16" difference before i loosed the 10 auger housing bolts an re tightening....so doing that only gained 1/16".


Well, that's an idea:
Adjust the scraper bar to even the cut.
Why not?


----------



## Dan1023 (2 mo ago)

I've searched and searched for the past 3 days....does seem to be a common problem but other than loosening the 10 auger housing bolts then rocking the unit side to side before re-tightening there is no other info. Apparently the auger housing was welded up in a jig thats out of alignement. I guess i'm wondering if honda will warranty this and swap it for a new auger housing?...and if they do i'm wondering if the new housing will still be out of alignment.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Dan1023 said:


> I've searched and searched for the past 3 days....does seem to be a common problem but other than loosening the 10 auger housing bolts then rocking the unit side to side before re-tightening there is no other info. Apparently the auger housing was welded up in a jig thats out of alignement. I guess i'm wondering if honda will warranty this and swap it for a new auger housing?...and if they do i'm wondering if the new housing will still be out of alignment.


I think you are right about the jig. Have seen this problem before. @tabora spoke about this in another thread. You may have to call Honda corp to demand warranty work.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Dan1023 said:


> Anybody have any suggestions?





Dan1023 said:


> The right side of the auger housing is exactly 3/8" higher than the left. It was a 7/16" difference before i loosed the 10 auger housing bolts an re tightening....so doing that only gained 1/16".


Before you did the auger housing leveling steps, did you do the tractor leveling steps? You should check the tractor now to see whether it is level. Measure the front corners of the tractor to the concrete floor and compare. If not level, you have to loosen the track, track plate, etc. and level them.

Otherwise, your auger housing was welded crooked and should be replaced.


----------



## Dan1023 (2 mo ago)

tabora said:


> Before you did the auger housing leveling steps, did you do the tractor leveling steps? You should check the tractor now to see whether it is level. Measure the front corners of the tractor to the concrete floor and compare. If not level, you have to loosen the track, track plate, etc. and level them.
> 
> Otherwise, your auger housing was welded crooked and should be replaced.


I was hoping this was the solution. I checked the front corners of the tractor and they are perfectly even with the ground so no luck there. I guess i either live with it or see if i can get honda to replace the auger housing.


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

Dan1023 said:


> I was hoping this was the solution. I checked the front corners of the tractor and they are perfectly even with the ground so no luck there. I guess i either live with it or see if i can get honda to replace the auger housing.


Does your Honda dealer have access to a replacement with the widespread current supply woes we suffer? You 'll get a new one, maybe next spring.
So, it's not as easy as adjusting the scraper so it sits level in reference to the ground, rather than level with the machine?
Let me try another:
Y'know, some folks on this site (not me!) like to put big, heavy weight on the top of the bucket to "balance" them.
Likewise, you could get a big piece of steel to affix to the bucket and your bucket over time would fix itself!
I'm just standing outside the box here.
Get a 1/2" thick of steel, stick it where the bucket side skids should be. I see you have none.
Put a 1/4" thick piece on the other side and viola! You save your bucket sides and straightened the cut, all in one operation!
I keep pitchin' 'em. You just gotta hit one!.


----------



## Toon (May 11, 2021)

Looking at your photos I think you need to set the auger height first, and then the scraper bar height. This is the information out of the manual.

Adjustment
1 Place the snow blower on a level surface.

2. Track-type models: Depress the auger height adjusting lever, push down on the handlebars to raise the auger off the ground and then slowly lower the auger until the skid shoes contact the ground.











3. Loosen the skid shoe bolts and adjust the skid shoes to obtain the auger ground clearance for snow conditions recommended below. Adjust the right and left skid shoes equally. Re-tighten the bolts.

4 After adjusting, raise the auger off the ground and then slowly lower and make sure both skid shoes contact the ground al the same time.










*Operation on rough or uneven surfaces with less than the recommended auger ground clearance can damage the snow blower.*

5. Check the scraper ground clearance and readjust if necessary.

Scraper Ground Clearance: 3/32 - 5/32 in. (2.0 - 4.0 mm)











*Adjust the scraper equally on both sides so that it remains parallel with the ground. Be sure Io tighten the scraper bar bolts and nuts after making adjustments.


TORQUE: Scraper Bar Bolts (2) 18.5 ft-lb (25.1 N-m) Nuts (5) 19.5 ft-lb (26.5 N-m)

I suppose another issue created by an out of alignment auger housing is that the auger will not sit parallel to the ground as it is mounted to the sides of the bucket. Try to see if Honda will come good on this alignment issue under warrantee so the auger rotates parallel to the ground and cleans evenly during operation.*


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

Toon said:


> Looking at your photos I think you need to set the auger height first, and then the scraper bar height. This is the information out of the manual.
> 
> Adjustment
> 1 Place the snow blower on a level surface.
> ...


Hm. A thought occurs.
What if you use the side skid shoe to make the clearance under the augur measurement and rear skid shoe to make the clearance under the scraper bar ?
and,
*Adjust the scraper equally on both sides so that it remains parallel with the ground. *
In this instance, the scraper would not be adjusted equally. It should be adjusted _unequally _so that it remains parallel with the ground, accounting for the bucket offset problem.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Dan1023 said:


> I was hoping this was the solution. I checked the front corners of the tractor and they are perfectly even with the ground so no luck there. I guess i either live with it or see if i can get honda to replace the auger housing.
> [/QUOTE


This is a KNOWN issue to Honda. Of course the dealer doesnt want to deal with it. You'll have to send picture evidence to Honda corp. Talk tough.


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

Measure the auger box corner to corner. Bottom right to upper left, and bottom left to upper right. Same?


----------



## Dan1023 (2 mo ago)

Rooskie said:


> Hm. A thought occurs.
> What if you use the side skid shoe to make the clearance under the augur measurement and rear skid shoe to make the clearance under the scraper bar ?
> and,
> *Adjust the scraper equally on both sides so that it remains parallel with the ground. *
> In this instance, the scraper would not be adjusted equally. It should be adjusted _unequally _so that it remains parallel with the ground, accounting for the bucket offset problem.


This is how i have it set up. The skid shoes contact the ground first and the scraper is set up with an even 1/8" gap to the floor. The unit should work ok like this but in doing this the scraper is uneven with the auger housing.

Its just irritating to me that it must be set up like this. If the auger housing was even then the scraper would be able to align evenly with the auger housing and still be even with the ground.


----------



## Dan1023 (2 mo ago)

Well i've now spent hours messing with the unit. Without a doubt the auger housing is out of alignment by 3/8" due to something being off when manufactured. Since the dealer i bought it from is 2 hours away i'm gonna try taking it in to my local dealer and see how far i get as they didnt seem very willing to help on the phone. Its amazing to me that Honda doesnt check for this before these units leave the factory. Or maybe they do and this is within their acceptable variance? Hard to believe if it is.


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

Dan1023 said:


> This is how i have it set up. The skid shoes contact the ground first and the scraper is set up with an even 1/8" gap to the floor. The unit should work ok like this but in doing this the scraper is uneven with the auger housing.
> 
> Its just irritating to me that it must be set up like this. If the auger housing was even then the scraper would be able to align evenly with the auger housing and still be even with the ground.


Absolutely agree.👍\
You're not the first who have similar experiences, right here, within this site.
Hold on: The lower-set edge of the scraper bar would tend to catch on things, wouldn't it?
As you say, it is irritating.


----------



## Dan1023 (2 mo ago)

No, i have it set up so that the scraper bar is even with the ground but uneven with the auger housing so it shouldnt catch on the ground. The auger itself is uneven with the ground since its mounted directly to the housing and there is no way to adjust it. Dropped it off at the dealer today so now i wait....they need a week or two to "diagnose it"


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

"2 weeks to diagnose." Yep.
Good Luck and Take It Easy!
Had a three week wait for the auto mechanic earlier this month.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Dan1023 said:


> No, i have it set up so that the scraper bar is even with the ground but uneven with the auger housing so it shouldnt catch on the ground. The auger itself is uneven with the ground since its mounted directly to the housing and there is no way to adjust it. Dropped it off at the dealer today so now i wait....they need a week or two to "diagnose it"


I hope you showed them what you meant and that Honda knows about this issue. i can not find the thread but there was a bulletin from Honda about this and another member did receive a replacement under warranty.


----------



## Dan1023 (2 mo ago)

orangputeh said:


> I hope you showed them what you meant and that Honda knows about this issue. i can not find the thread but there was a bulletin from Honda about this and another member did receive a replacement under warranty.


Well i certainly tried to show them....but the mechanic i showed acted like he didnt want to be bothered with it and paid little to no attention to what i was telling him.....so we shall see. I really hate taking my stuff in for dealers to work on!


----------



## STEPNOUT (12 mo ago)

Good Luck, I agree It's disappointing to have these things happen when you paid top dollar. 
I've had similar things happen many times with items I've purchased. After a while I learned, you might say the hard way to go over every little detail before leaving the place of purchase. Sad but necessary.


----------



## Dan1023 (2 mo ago)

STEPNOUT said:


> Good Luck, I agree It's disappointing to have these things happen when you paid top dollar.
> I've had similar things happen many times with items I've purchased. After a while I learned, you might say the hard way to go over every little detail before leaving the place of purchase. Sad but necessary.


EXACTLY RIGHT! Need to go over every little detail before leaving place of purchase. I've been burned like this on a new vehicle purchase once before so i should have known. Unfortunately i wasnt up to speed on this being an issue with these hondas so i didnt know to check for the uneven auger housing. Lesson learned. I'd caution anyone looking to purchase one of these Hondas to check for it while at the dealer. I hate the fact that this brand new $4k machine will have to be taken apart and messed with by a dealer to make it right...if they do the right thing and do so.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Dan1023 said:


> EXACTLY RIGHT! Need to go over every little detail before leaving place of purchase. I've been burned like this on a new vehicle purchase once before so i should have known. Unfortunately i wasnt up to speed on this being an issue with these hondas so i didnt know to check for the uneven auger housing. Lesson learned. I'd caution anyone looking to purchase one of these Hondas to check for it while at the dealer. I hate the fact that this brand new $4k machine will have to be taken apart and messed with by a dealer to make it right...if they do the right thing and do so.


I have straightened out auger housings from the older HS models by clamping a 8x2x4 on top and then using muscle power to tweek back into square. Lots of time and trial and error.

but no way on a brand new Honda. man I would be pissed....
did you pay by CC? if so I would file a dispute. ( time allowance though ) and let the dealer know.

I would be such a PITA that they would happily give me a replacement just to get rid of me. 

good luck. this is a shame.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

My auger housing was about 1/8" off square but was easily corrected by loosening the 10 bolts attaching the tractor to the auger housing, adjusting and re-tightening. These more recent cases appear to be a jig welding issue.

Of greater concern on my HSS1332AATD was the lack of two #13 flange nuts on the two #19 bolts "holding" the transmission to the mounting brackets. Must have been a Monday or Friday machine...


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

tabora said:


> My auger housing was about 1/8" off square but was easily corrected by loosening the 10 bolts attaching the tractor to the auger housing, adjusting and re-tightening. These more recent cases appear to be a jig welding issue.
> 
> Of greater concern on my HSS1332AATD was the lack of two #13 flange nuts on the two #19 bolts "holding" the transmission to the mounting brackets. Must have been a Monday or Friday machine...
> View attachment 203714


I agree it is probably a jig problem. On older HS models you can do a couple things which you already suggested. If the housing itself is square I have had to resquare the engine bed by







loosening up those bolts to frame by making sure the diagonals measurements are exactly the same. usually this happens with an older machine that has tipped over or fell off a truck or deck.

With a new machine this is just unacceptable and the dealer should either replace bucket or machine. They get reimbursed for warranty work anyways so what is the big deal.
I asked my local Honda dealer about this and he told me Honda is really strict on okaying warranty work. he said of course they want to make the customer happy but Honda is the one that makes it difficult.

kinda makes sense. The dealer appears to be the bad guy while they are under pressure from inhuman corporate. 

you can almost tell by looking that this engine bed is perfectly square. that is the cross diagonals measure exactly the same.


----------



## Falstaff (Feb 17, 2021)

tabora said:


> My auger housing was about 1/8" off square but was easily corrected by loosening the 10 bolts attaching the tractor to the auger housing, adjusting and re-tightening. These more recent cases appear to be a jig welding issue.
> 
> Of greater concern on my HSS1332AATD was the lack of two #13 flange nuts on the two #19 bolts "holding" the transmission to the mounting brackets. Must have been a Monday or Friday machine...
> View attachment 203714


What is the easiest way to access and visually inspect for these bolts?

Thank You kindly.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Falstaff said:


> What is the easiest way to access and visually inspect for these bolts?


Look right in from the back end... The two bolts come in from the right side, through the bracket, then through the mounting tabs on the HST. The missing flange nuts went in on the left side of the transmission.

Looks like all the good pictures of that area from the oil tank threads are missing...

The arrow points to the black bracket. One bolt is out of sight above the arrow point and one is below.


----------



## Falstaff (Feb 17, 2021)

tabora said:


> Look right in from the back end... The two bolts come in from the right side, through the bracket, then through the mounting tabs on the HST. The missing flange bolts went in on the left side of the transmission.
> 
> Looks like all the good pictures of that area from the oil tank threads are missing...
> 
> ...


Again...Thank You.


----------



## Howie A B (12 mo ago)

Dan1023 said:


> Hello,
> I bought a brand new Hss928atd last weekend from an out of town dealer. It was a 2 hour drive to go get it but i didnt have much choice since none of the local dealers had any in stock. Anyhow, i got it home and went to adjust the scraper bar and skid shoes and noticed the bucket sits 1/2 higher on the right side than the left. So in order to make the scraper bar parallel to the ground it has to be set at its lowest position on the right and highest position on the left. I did some reading on here and tried whats been recommended about loosening the 10 bolts that connect the auger housing to the tractor frame then rocking the unit around and re-tightening the bolts. (I have the shop manual so i re-torqued the bolts in the proper sequence). Didnt help and the auger housing is still 3/8" higher on the right than it is on the left. Called my local dealer and they dont seem real eager to help telling me i'll have to leave the unit with them for a couple weeks so they can diagnose it. In my opinion there's really nothing to diagnose....the auger housing must have been welded out of alignment. Anybody have any suggestions? Thanks.


I would bypass the dealer and go directly to Honda. Do some research and find out who the VP of engineering is and contact him/her through social media, ask for help. Send a registered letter. I did this with another brand that had major issues and got a full refund. Let me know if you want me to provide specifics in terms of the steps I took. Also, it would seem to me if the skid shoes are both on the ground and the scraper is set the way you want it, it should do the job just fine. For a while I thought mine was off also, but then I realized the garage floor was not perfectly flat and that accounted for the gap, but it was 1/8 inch, not nearly as bad as yours. I was able to adjust it properly. Good luck, I understand your frustration.


----------



## Dan1023 (2 mo ago)

Howie A B said:


> I would bypass the dealer and go directly to Honda. Do some research and find out who the VP of engineering is and contact him/her through social media, ask for help. Send a registered letter. I did this with another brand that had major issues and got a full refund. Let me know if you want me to provide specifics in terms of the steps I took. Also, it would seem to me if the skid shoes are both on the ground and the scraper is set the way you want it, it should do the job just fine. For a while I thought mine was off also, but then I realized the garage floor was not perfectly flat and that accounted for the gap, but it was 1/8 inch, not nearly as bad as yours. I was able to adjust it properly. Good luck, I understand your frustration.


Thanks for the suggestions. I verified that my garage floor was not the problem by checking on several different concrete surfaces and the result is always the same. Housing is 3/8" higher on the right than the left. The problem is the auger is mounted to the housing so the auger is also uneven with the ground meaning it wont clear hard pack snow evenly. Additionally there is no way to get the auger set close enough (within the manuals recommended spec) to the ground because the auger housing needs to be set high so that the scraper bar can be set crooked (set at its highest position on the left and near lowest on the right) to make it parallel to the ground. Bottom line is i wanted to make it work and i hate taking things to the dealer because in my experience they often make things worse but i felt i had no choice under the circumstances. I will give the dealer a week and see what happens. I hope i dont call them in a week and they havent even looked at it yet!!!...its snowing here as i type this. I also know i'm not gonna be happy having a brand new snowblower thats been molested by the dealer. Truly i feel like Honda should be giving me a replacement unit. I may end up having to get in touch with Honda corporate.


----------



## groomerz (Feb 7, 2015)

Hopefully dealer can get new housing. If they can’t. Hopefully you can get it documented by dealer that housing has mfg defect and they will order part and you can use machine this season while waiting for part


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

You could "double-down" and get that nice honda hybrid.
It is adjustable in that direction by the push of a button!


----------



## jmd (1 mo ago)

I experienced the same problem with an HSS724AWD that was delivered on the afternoon of 12/1/22 by the dealer. I took a look at the machine on 12/2 and noticed that it wobbled like a table with a leg that was shorter than the others. I assumed that the problem was simply a misalignment of the front and back shoes but found that not to be the case. The problem couldn't be resolved by adjusting the shoes, the scraper bar or tire pressure. Even with the everything properly adjusted according to Honda's specification, the auger housing and auger were not level. The right side was approximately 3/8" higher than the right and the scraper bar had 12mm clearance and the left side was 8mm. The same measurements were consistent on multiple spots on my garage floor. 

I contacted the dealer and informed them I wanted to return the machine as it was defective. After several calls back-and-forth with the dealer, they picked up the machine. They inspected the machine and confirmed my observations. Honda was unable to replace the auger housing or auger assembly so the dealer refunded my purchase price, in full.


----------



## Dan1023 (2 mo ago)

jmd said:


> I experienced the same problem with an HSS724AWD that was delivered on the afternoon of 12/1/22 by the dealer. I took a look at the machine on 12/2 and noticed that it wobbled like a table with a leg that was shorter than the others. I assumed that the problem was simply a misalignment of the front and back shoes but found that not to be the case. The problem couldn't be resolved by adjusting the shoes, the scraper bar or tire pressure. Even with the everything properly adjusted according to Honda's specification, the auger housing and auger were not level. The right side was approximately 3/8" higher than the right and the scraper bar had 12mm clearance and the left side was 8mm. The same measurements were consistent on multiple spots on my garage floor.
> 
> I contacted the dealer and informed them I wanted to return the machine as it was defective. After several calls back-and-forth with the dealer, they picked up the machine. They inspected the machine and confirmed my observations. Honda was unable to replace the auger housing or auger assembly so the dealer refunded my purchase price, in full.


Thank you for that info. Your issue with the hss724 sounds very similar to the issues with my 928. The dealer i bought mine from is 2 hours away. I took mine to a local dealer to be looked at for the issues. It seems this puts me at a disadvantage.... since i didnt purchase from this local dealer they dont seem very willing to help. (To be fair i tried to buy from my local dealer but they had no snowblowers in stock and told me they couldnt get any).....


----------



## Dan1023 (2 mo ago)

Jmd....after you got your money back for the hss724 did you get another Honda or go buy another brand?


----------



## Dan1023 (2 mo ago)

Just got off the phone with dealer this morning. They are replacing the auger housing under warranty. They dont know how long its going to take them to get the part but they said its been ordered. Good news but i still hate the fact that a brand new machine needs to get tore apart and put back together by the dealer.


----------



## Toon (May 11, 2021)

Dan1023 said:


> Just got off the phone with dealer this morning. They are replacing the auger housing under warranty. They dont know how long its going to take them to get the part but they said its been ordered. Good news but i still hate the fact that a brand new machine needs to get tore apart and put back together by the dealer.


Great news. 
It shouldn't be necessary but, it's good that Honda is made aware that this issue is still a problem and good on your dealer for standing behind their product.
As for replacing it, the inconvenience to you is the only issue as the replacement of the auger housing will not in any way diminish the machine.


----------



## STEPNOUT (12 mo ago)

Dan1023 said:


> Just got off the phone with dealer this morning. They are replacing the auger housing under warranty. They dont know how long its going to take them to get the part but they said its been ordered. Good news but i still hate the fact that a brand new machine needs to get tore apart and put back together by the dealer.


Are they talking days, weeks or months? If it's weeks or months maybe they will let you use the machine until the parts arrive. Seems like a fair resolution and you will get the use of the machine.


----------



## Dan1023 (2 mo ago)

STEPNOUT said:


> Are they talking days, weeks or months? If it's weeks or months maybe they will let you use the machine until the parts arrive. Seems like a fair resolution and you will get the use of the machine.


Dealer said they dont have an eta on the part but said they are hoping to get it by the end of this week. Not sure if that means they have an idea that it may be here by then or if they really have no clue.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Dan1023 said:


> Dealer said they dont have an eta on the part but said they are hoping to get it by the end of this week. Not sure if that means they have an idea that it may be here by then or if they really have no clue.


Very good news Dan. Thanks for update.....was getting ready to fly out there to help you "persuade" the dealer.
I'm Sicilian.


----------



## Dan1023 (2 mo ago)

orangputeh said:


> Very good news Dan. Thanks for update.....was getting ready to fly out there to help you "persuade" the dealer.
> I'm Sicilian.


Haha. Thanks. Now i just hope the new housing isnt crooked as well. I have to think if the manufacturers jig was off more than few got welded up crooked.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Dan1023 said:


> Haha. Thanks. Now i just hope the new housing isnt crooked as well. I have to think if the manufacturers jig was off more than few got welded up crooked.


That's true that many housings are cockeyed from the factory but I'm sure you'll Eagle eye your new bucket before accepting. Also run those augers to make sure they turn smoothly. I don't trust anyone to do anything right anymore. 

good luck. post a pic when you get it back.


----------



## JapDolls (4 mo ago)

Recalled reading a similar post from a member on the Yamaha Snowblower forum last year ( ?) who had noticed that his brand new Yamaha's bucket had a slight tilt from side to side. Which prompted my curiosity to check my 33 year old YS624TEN bucket too. Yes, mine had the same "problem", which led me to ponder/question if this can indeed be a design feature from the Japanese engineers who purposely had the bucket manufactured in this manner to counter the torque force from the rotating impeller when it is throwing a whole bunch of snow. When the impeller is spinning clockwise to throw snow, it is also imparting a twisting force on the bucket i.e. forcing the right side to dip down a little, hence evening out the gap of bucket scraper bar to ground left to right. Without this built-it "twist" of the bucket, the right side shoe will bear the brunt of the force and wear quickly. This force is now being neutralized by having to "twist" the bucket. To support this, picture a boat with the prop turning clockwise and the boat when under way twist to the right i.e. sitting lower in the water there versus its left side, also the reason why twin engine boats have counter rotation props to offset each others torque forces and let the boat sit on an even keel while under way.
It is highly unlikely ( my opinion only ) that these two Japanese manufacturers of high quality ( and expensive ) snowblowers would have the same and exact miscue production practices.


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

JapDolls said:


> Recalled reading a similar post from a member on the Yamaha Snowblower forum last year ( ?) who had noticed that his brand new Yamaha's bucket had a slight tilt from side to side. Which prompted my curiosity to check my 33 year old YS624TEN bucket too. Yes, mine had the same "problem", which led me to ponder/question if this can indeed be a design feature from the Japanese engineers who purposely had the bucket manufactured in this manner to counter the torque force from the rotating impeller when it is throwing a whole bunch of snow. When the impeller is spinning clockwise to throw snow, it is also imparting a twisting force on the bucket i.e. forcing the right side to dip down a little, hence evening out the gap of bucket scraper bar to ground left to right. Without this built-it "twist" of the bucket, the right side shoe will bear the brunt of the force and wear quickly. This force is now being neutralized by having to "twist" the bucket. To support this, picture a boat with the prop turning clockwise and the boat when under way twist to the right i.e. sitting lower in the water there versus its left side, also the reason why twin engine boats have counter rotation props to offset each others torque forces and let the boat sit on an even keel while under way.
> It is highly unlikely ( my opinion only ) that these two Japanese manufacturers of high quality ( and expensive ) snowblowers would have the same and exact miscue production practices.


That's it! Torque Deflection!
Just like my buddy's '72 Chevelle would when you romped on her real hard! One side would drop.
Same idea, different beast! 
My 26' Trojan leaned to one side at the dock. 
I tried to figure out why all this time, but you hit upon the idea!
When we were moving in gear, all the boot stripes looked fine and the one across the stern was level!
Eureka!


----------



## Tseg (Jan 29, 2021)

Not a bug, rather a feature!


----------



## Dan1023 (2 mo ago)

Got the 928 back from the dealer today. New housing is nice and level! Scraper bar can now be set level with the housing and the ground at the same time.


----------



## JapDolls (4 mo ago)

Can you be sure that its a different new bucket and not the original that they armstronged it level to get you off their backs. Either way as long as you are happy now that's what really matters. Happy snow blowing.


----------



## Dan1023 (2 mo ago)

JapDolls said:


> Can you be sure that its a different new bucket and not the original that they armstronged it level to get you off their backs. Either way as long as you are happy now that's what really matters. Happy snow blowing.


Yes i'm sure its a new bucket.


----------

